# Okay to use small dog carrier for car ride?



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm getting my hedgehog in a few weeks, and I'm going to have to make a two and a half hour drive to pick him up from the breeder. I thought a small animal carrier wouldn't give him enough space, but I have a small dog carrier I use for my dog. Is that enough room? What should I put inside to make it more comfortable? Also, should I spray it down with anything so my hedgehog doesn't freak out if he smells my dog's scent all over the carrier? Thanks a lot! :grin:


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

How exciting it is waiting to get your baby! How big is the carrier? Make sure that there are no holes large enough for escape or to get a little head stuck. Also, can it be strapped in to the seat? I personally use cat carriers that I can secure using a seatbelt, like this: Amazon.com: Petmate Lifestyle Cab Sm Lady Pink/Dk Pink S: Pet Supplies
My favorite thing to clean animal things with is to first scrub them with my regular household cleaner (I use Simple Green all purpose), then I rinse it with vinegar and water to get rid of all the toxic smells! 
I would suggest putting a fleece blanket and an old t-shirt that smells like you in the carrier. You may want to bring a few hand warmers along in case it's cold.


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

I know, I'm super excited! I'm just such a worrier, I want to make sure everything is perfect for my little guy. The dog carrier I have is pretty much exactly the same as the one you pictured, except maybe a few inches bigger. The grating on the door looks about the same size. I'm worried about my hedgie being able to stick his head through the bars of the grating - does this happen with you?

Thanks for the cleaning tip, I'll definitely do that before using the carrier.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

If the grating looks too big, you can ziptie on some coroplast, or really, anything, as a temporary barrier. I've heard of people weaving plastic or fabric strips through the grid-bars, too.

In all likelihood, as you're picking up a baby (who sleep a lot) during the daytime (when hedgehogs sleep), your new tiny friend will sleep through the whole ride anyway.

Some hedgehogs do get carsick (not my little guy, and I don't know how common it is), so if you're in full-paranoid mode, pack along some wet-wipes for mid-trip cleanup, and some spare fleece/blanket/shirt/whatever to swap out if he's a bad traveller.

Have you seen this book? It's a lifesaver for new owners, full of solid information.

Congrats on your new little friend, and good luck on the infinitely long wait between now and then.


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

That book is the best! I've read it everyday for like the past week haha. Hopefully he won't get too carsick, and he'll just sleep the whole. Two and a half hours isn't super long, but it's long enough for me to worry about his comfort. Thanks again!


----------

